
Show HN: Get scores and stats for baseball games on Twitter and App.net - dpearson
https://twitter.com/mlbscorebot
======
dpearson
App.net version:
[https://alpha.app.net/mlbscorebot](https://alpha.app.net/mlbscorebot)

French versions:

    
    
        Twitter: https://twitter.com/mlbscorebotfr
    
        App.net: https://alpha.app.net/mlbscorebotfr

